# Mission Six event this weekend



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Just letting you guys know we will be having s Mission Six event this weekend at PAC Kayak Rentals. If anyone is free and wants to stop by and thank some of our nations heroes for their service, we will be there tomorrow and Sunday. And you can see a little more about the services we provide to our veterans and first responders.


----------

